# Siemens PG oder normales Notebook



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

Hallo,

Bis jetzt nutzen wir nur Siemens PGs, die ja recht teuer sind. 

Nun überlegen wir, ob wir nicht ein normales Notebook zum programmieren kaufen sollten. Was brauche ich da alles, für den normalen Programmierbetrieb z.B. MPI Adapter und sowas.

Wo ist es besser, wenn es ein "echtes" Siemens PG ist?


----------



## Zottel (21 September 2005)

Zu S5-Zeiten war die Tastatur-Beschrigftung "besser", da die S5-Software auf PCs einen merkwürdigen Umgang mit den Tasten des Ziffernblocks erforderte.
Ansonsten sind die Siemens-Geräte wahrscheinlich immer noch besser verarbeitet. 
Meiner Meinung nach spricht nichts für ein Siemens-PG.


----------



## MatMer (21 September 2005)

Wie du es schon selber sagst du brauchst aufjedenfall einen MPI Adapter,

der originale kostet so um die 200€ Neu, jedoch ist bei den neueren Notebooks meisten keine RS232 Schnittstelle dabei, daher brauchst du nen USB MPI Adapter der etwas teurer ist und nicht unbedingt zuverlässig läuft

oder du nimmst die CP für Notebooks, die laufen wohl am besten


----------



## Zottel (21 September 2005)

Es gibt inzwischen von Siemens einen USB-MPI-Adapter, der sollte ja wohl zuverlässig laufen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist es besser, wenn es ein "echtes" Siemens PG ist?



Eventuell


Erweiterter Temperaturbereich
Sehr stabil
Software schon vorinstalliert
Alle Schnittstellen zu den Simatic Steuerungen S7 und S5
          d.h. keine zusätzlichen Kästchen.
Ersatzteilservice
Technischer Support

Ich hätte so gerne ein PowerPG. 8)

mfg
Josef


----------



## Josef (21 September 2005)

Wenn alles schnell und reibungslos gehen soll, dann denke ich ist ein
Siemens PG besser. (Schnell auspacken und einschalten, und mit AG 
verbinden und los gehts.)

mfg
Josef


----------



## Zottel (21 September 2005)

Ich vermute daß die meisten von uns außer mit Siemens SPS auch noch mit anderen Geräten wie FUs, Meßwandlern, Bedienpanels etc. und vielleicht mit SPS anderer Hersteller zu tun haben. 
Schon kommen wieder Kabel und Kästchen hinzu hinzu. Die Software dafür muß auch noch installiert werden. Ob sich der technische Support von Siemens noch zuständig fühlt, nachdem ein Zoo von Software nachinstalliert wurde, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Znarf (21 September 2005)

Hallo,
hier mal eine Listenpreisaufstellung:
Fieldpg Pentium M(760) Premium 2GHz 80GB HDD, 1024MB, DVD-Brenner Win2000 inkl Step7 Prof, Step5, Microwin = 6500€

Einzelpreise:
Step7 prof = 2500€
Step5 = 3010€
Microwin = 400€
MPI-Adapter ca 350€

Da kostet das PG nur 240€  :wink:  echt ein Schnäpchen !!!

Gruß

Andreas

Quelle: CA01 10/2004 und Siemens Mall


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

> Step5 = 3010€




Wie kommst du denn auf den Preis ?

Steht der so im neuen Katalog ?


----------



## Znarf (22 September 2005)

@Fragesteller

3010€ laut meiner CA01 10/2004 und auch online

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Ralle (22 September 2005)

Ich nutze einen Laptop. Früher hatte ich ein PG720, das kommt auch noch für Step5 zum Einsatz. Da man nach dem PG-Kauf ja auch die entsprechenden Autorisierungen besitzt, habe ich einen Update-Vertrag bei Siemens gemacht (aufgerüstet auf Step7-Prof). Seitdem kaufe ich Laptops, das ist wesentlich billiger. Heutzutage muß man ja nach 2-3 Jahren (wenn nicht eher) ohnehin die Hardware erneuern, da sonst die Software nicht mehr oder zu langsam läuft. Bis jetzt haben alle Laptops auch schwierigen Bedingungen getrotzt, bis auf eine def. Festplatte, das kann auch mit einem PG passieren. Als Schnittstelle nutze ich ein CP5511 (neu CP5512) oder ein USB-Kabel, wenn ein TeleServiceII im Schaltschrank vorhanden ist.


----------



## Josef (22 September 2005)

*Schöne Geräte!*

Hallo Mitglieder,

Hier gibt es z.B. auch sehr schöne PC's für den Harten Einsatz
vor Ort.

logic instrument
Geitmann
Lynx
Panasonic
touch
Die von logic-instrument gefallen mir persönlich am besten.
Und wenn man Simatic Software von z.B IBH Software oder von einem
anderen der oben stehenden Firmen einsetzt, hat man auch noch Geld übrig
für eine gescheite AD-Wandler Karte mit Software und eventuell 
sogar noch eine 8-fach Sereilleschnittstellen Karte, 
sodass man dann alle zusatz kästchen gleichzeitig anschließen kann. 

cu
Josef


----------



## SPS Markus (22 September 2005)

Hallo,

ich benutze schon seit vielen Jahren nur Notebooks. Hatte zwischenzeitlich mal ein PG 720 PII das sich aber leider wärend meiner vielen Montagen aufgelöst hat.
War nicht so doll "Robust". Ausserdem ist es billiger sich alle 2-3 Jahre ein neues Notebook kauft als ein PG "Vernünftig" aufzurüsten.

Markus


----------



## 0815prog (22 September 2005)

Wenn die Software-Lizenzen für Step5 und/oder Step7 schon vorhanden sind (Ihr arbeitet ja bisher bereits mit Siemens PGs) ist ein Notebook günstiger als ein Siemens PG. Wobei es die PGs mittlerweile auch ohne Software zu kaufen gibt (aber trotzdem teuer).

Robuster als ein normales Notebook sind sie schon, aber wer ein bißchen aufpaßt ...

Vor allem kann man bei den günstigen Notebook-Preisen öfter wechseln.

Wir arbeiten ausschließlich mit Notebooks und haben kein schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Übrigens anstatt heute noch Step5 zu kaufen, empfehle ich PG2000 von Process-Informatik (viel billiger und besser).

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## Josef (22 September 2005)

0815prog schrieb:
			
		

> ... Übrigens anstatt heute noch Step5 zu kaufen, empfehle ich PG2000 von Process-Informatik (viel billiger und besser).



Hallo 0815prog;

Mich würde es interessieren ob man mit PG2000 auch die Siemens Simatic
CP's 1430 und 143 Parametrieren kann. Dass man über H1 die Anlage
programmieren kann habe ich im Handbuch gefunden, aber ob man die
genannten CP's parametrieren kann habe ich noch nicht gefunden. 

mfg
Josef


----------



## Josef (22 September 2005)

SPS Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ... wärend meiner vielen Montagen aufgelöst hat ...



Mir ist mal eins vom Werkzeugwagen gestürzt (Fallhöhe 1m), da waren 
dann stark übertrieben lauter Plasikeinzelteile auf dem Boden, aber
nach dem zusammenschnappen ging es wieder und es geht heute noch.
Die neuen FieldPg's und PowerPg's sehen aber viel Robuster aus als die
Vorgängerplastikkisten und zumindest das FieldPg fühlt sich wie etwas
richtiges an in den Händen (ungefähr so wie die Wurst von Aldi im vergleich
zur Wurst von einem Metzger mit gutem Ruf).

mfg
Josef


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

@Josef:  
Habe ich leider keine Informationen, da bisher nicht benötigt. Für vernetzte Anlagen und spezielle Baugruppen kommt man wahrscheinlich nicht um die Originalsoftware herum.

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## 0815prog (23 September 2005)

@Josef: 
Habe ich leider keine Informationen, da bisher nicht benötigt. Für vernetzte Anlagen und spezielle Baugruppen kommt man wahrscheinlich nicht um die Originalsoftware herum. 

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## seeba (23 September 2005)

Ich kann nur von Erfahrungen mit WF's und PG2000 berichten! Das funktioniert, allerdings auch nur, weil die WF's schon immer eine eigene Windows 16bit Software hatten.  :lol: 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Dagobert (23 September 2005)

Hallo,

also wir haben da einen langen Leidensweg hinter uns....

Im Prinzip machen wir es so:

- im Büro arbeiten wir auf dem Notebook (Argumente wurden
schon genügend genannt)

- in der Anlage oder bei der Inbetriebnahme arbeiten wir
immer mit einem PG (meist Field PG), auch dazu wurden einige
Gründe genannt.

Wir hattens insbesonder schon Probleme mit:

S5 Steuerungen (insbesondere H Systeme) welche sich
nach aufschalten mit Notebook/S5 Software nur nach einem
Kaltstart wieder online meldeten (Macht besonders Freude!!!)

diverse CPs die sich nicht sauber projektieren lassen (CP143,
COM525,530,....)

bei S7 manchmal (ja manchmal) Probleme mit Umsetzter
USB/MPI wegen fehlender RS232 Schnittstelle

Alles in Allem empfehle ich in der realen Anlage den Einsatz
eines originalen Field PGs (auch unter Berücksichtigung des
Preises).

Denn die möglichen Schwierigkeiten können überwiegen....

Gruß D. Börgmann


----------



## seeba (23 September 2005)

Hier eine Empfehlung von mir:
Kauft euch für STEP7 usw. dieses Notebook: http://maxdata.de/application/prodkat/produktkatalog/product.asp?parm01=300&parm02=192&parm03=208084
Dafür gibt es einen echten Port Replikator (kein USB), auf dem dann auch eine echte COM ausgeführt wird! Für Siemens einfach den USB Adapter von Siemens und für'n Rest dann per Port-Rep.!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Lars Weiß (25 September 2005)

Nix gegen dieses Notebook ...


Aber dann lieber ein Dell Latitude oder Precision mit 3 Jahren Schmeiss-Weg-Garantie, auch zu haben für unter 1500€ und da ist noch eine serielle Schnittstelle drin -  und die wird laut Aussage von Dell auch nicht so schnell Verschwinden.

Mit diesem hier arbeite ich seit ca. einem halben Jahr und ich will ehrlich gesagt nix anderes mer haben:

http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/latit_d610?c=de&cs=debsdt1&l=de&s=bsd


----------

